

#SilkRoad #Bitcoin "Senators Target Website That Sells Narcotics" - endian
http://www.npr.org/2011/06/05/136971766/senators-target-website-that-sells-narcotics

======
bediger
In about 48 hours, Silk Road will get used to justify the PROTECT-IP act that
Sen Wyden of Oregon just put a hold on.

"Intellectual Property" is not yet one of the Horsemen of the Internet
Apocalypse, but Drugs still is.

~~~
nextparadigms
Just because they seize their domain, doesn't mean those guys will stop
selling drugs, or that their "business" will be affected for too long by a
domain seizure. Obviously they need to catch them and arrest them.

Seizing the domain doesn't help at all, and the fact that they are using
bitcoin is pretty irrelevant.

~~~
endian
It's not a website, it's a Tor Hidden Service.

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Tor_%28anonym...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Tor_%28anonymity_network%29#Hidden_services)

------
endian
To paraphrase the Beastie Boys [1], "You gotta fight / for your right / to
barter!"

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk>

